# Does anyone know of someone who could...



## Número Uno

Hi,

I'd like to know how one would say the following in Spanish:

Does anyone know of someone who could...?

I have 'Sabéis alguien de alguien que podría...? but I think it's really wrong lol.


----------



## Ivy29

Número Uno said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to know how one would say the following in Spanish:
> 
> Does anyone know of someone who could...?
> 
> I have 'Sabéis alguien de alguien que podría...? but I think it's really wrong lol.


 
¿Sabe alguien quién podría...?

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que PUDIERA...? Please be patient. You can't expect to have a reply in less than five minutes. Saludos,


----------



## momita

No lo confundan porfavor.Es correcta la traducción;
Saben de alguien quien podría??.NO PUDIERA...PODRÍA ES LO CORRECTO.


----------



## María Madrid

Me temo que no Momita. Pudiera es perfectamente correcto. Tienes *infinidad* de hilos sobre el uso del subjuntivo en el foro para confirmarlo. Una cosa es ¿Sabes quién podría hacer xxx? Y otra ¿Sabes de alguien que pudiera (incluso pueda) hacer xx? Que tú prefieras la primera estructura no significa en absoluto que la segunda esté mal ni que nadie este confundiendo a nadie. Es más, decir que la segunda frase es incorrecta sí es incorrecto. 

Una cosa es ¿Sabe alguien quién podría xxx? (perfectamente correcta) y otra es ¿Saben de alguien quien podría xxx? que me resulta francamente dudosa, aunque no sé si será un uso peculiar que tenéis en México, de ahí mis reservas. Desde luego en España sería incorrecta. 

De acuerdo con las reglas del foro, por favor respeta las normas de puntuación y ortografía españolas y evita el uso de las mayúsculas. Saludos,


----------



## Cachumbo

Saben de alguien que pudiera....


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*1.) ¿Saben/Sabéis alguien que podría?
2.) ¿Saben/Sabéis alguien que pudiera?
*
Creo que las dos pueden ser usados. A mí me suena más bien la primera pero ambas son correctas y usadas.


----------



## Aderyn

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> *1.) ¿Saben/Sabéis alguien que podría?
> 2.) ¿Saben/Sabéis alguien que pudiera?
> *
> Creo que las dos pueden ser usados. A mí me suena más bien la primera pero ambas son correctas y usadas.


Hola. No creo que sean correctas esas dos frases. Tendrías que decir "¿Saben/sabéis *de* alguien que *pudiera*...?"


----------



## mhp

¿Qué hay de malo en «¿Sabeís/saben de alguien que pueda...?» ?


----------



## María Madrid

Para mí nada. También la sugiero en el mensaje 6. Saludos madrugadores (yo aún estoy trabajando desde ayer)


----------



## mhp

María Madrid said:


> Para mí nada. También la sugiero en el mensaje 6. Saludos madrugadores (yo aún estoy trabajando desde ayer)



Gracias María. No la había visto.


----------



## Jeromed

momita said:


> No lo confundan porfavor.Es correcta la traducción;
> Saben de alguien quien podría??.NO PUDIERA...PODRÍA ES LO CORRECTO.


 
Momita:

_¿Saben de alguien que pudiera...?_


----------



## oeset

¿Cómo que "pudiera" no es una forma del subjuntivo? Es pretérito de subjuntivo. Lo que no se dice, al menos en España como ya ha aclarado María Madrid, es:
"Saben de alguien que podría...?"
Una respuesta afirmativa a esa pregunta sí llevaría el condicional o el presente de indicativo:
"Sí, yo sé de alguien que podría..." / "Sí, yo sé de alguien que puede..."
Y una respuesta negativa llevaría el subjuntivo de nuevo, pero en presente:
"No, no sé de nadie que pueda..."

Un ejemplo:
-¿Saben/Sabéis/Se sabe de alguien que pudiera/pueda acercarme a la estación?
-Sí, sé de alguien que puede acercarte ahora mismo/-Sí, sé de alguien que podría acercarte cuando quieras.
-No, no sé de nadie que te pueda acercar.

Un saludo. Espero no haber liado más el tema.


----------



## mhp

Muy bien explicado. Es un antecedente indeterminado en una oración de relativo.


----------



## moretta

Hola:

Yo no sé mucho de esto, pero a mí lo que me suena bien es: "¿Sabéis de alguien que pudiera...?" Es más, "Sabéis de alguien que podría" me parece un anglicismo, y dudo mucho que sea correcto. Jamás lo he oído en España.

Saludos

Marisa


----------



## Ivy29

moretta said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo no sé mucho de esto, pero a mí lo que me suena bien es: "¿Sabéis de alguien que pudiera...?" Es más, "Sabéis de alguien que podría" me parece un anglicismo, y dudo mucho que sea correcto. Jamás lo he oído en España.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Marisa


Pudiera
Podría
Pudiere
Podría
Todas correctas

Ivy29


----------



## Ana_Fi

Volviendo a la frase original...


> Does anyone know of someone who could...?
> Sabéis alguien de alguien que...?


Como has visto en casi todos los ejemplos anteriores, puedes omitir 'anyone' en español para evitar repetir la palabra, pero si quieres usarlo por la razón que sea, te sugiero un pequeño cambio en la oración:
· cambiar el orden: ¿alguien sabe de alguien que...?
· o cambiar el primer 'alguien': ¿sabe alguno (de vosotros) de alguien que...?


----------



## geostan

If you insist on the vosotros form, I would say:

Conocéis a alguien que pudiera... The subjunctive is required after an indefinite antecedent. Of course, unlike French, _saber de_ may be used instead of _conocer_.

Cheers!


----------



## Cachupin

Para este caso valga la aclaración de decir que "sabeis" es muy hispano, pero de ningún modo la forma más usada en latinoamérica. Nosotros sólo decimos "saben"


----------



## Aderyn

Tienes razón, aunque ya que Número Uno es un estudiante europeo de español, es normal que use la forma vosotros.


----------



## Ivy29

Ivy29 said:


> Pudiera
> Podría
> Pudiere
> 
> Todas correctas
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## falbala84

Estoy de acuerdo con los foreros españoles, "¿Sabéis de alguien que podría... ?" suena incorrecto en España.


----------



## Ivy29

falbala84 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con los foreros españoles, "¿Sabéis de alguien que podría... ?" suena incorrecto en España.


 

Hay alguna razón gramatical para que te suene incorrecto??

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Hay alguna razón gramatical para que te suene incorrecto??
> 
> Ivy29



See message #13.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> See message #13.


 
Es correcta. Lexis 22 gramática, lengua y estilo, página 68. cito lo siguiente :


> En oraciones *independientes* (o sea las que tienen un solo verbo) el condicional significa posibilidad o probabilidad), me gustaría verle otra vez, serían las diez de esta mañana.


.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Es correcta. Lexis 22 gramática, lengua y estilo, página 68. cito lo siguiente :
> Quote:
> En oraciones *independientes* (o sea las que tienen un solo verbo) el condicional significa posibilidad o probabilidad), me gustaría verle otra vez, serían las diez de esta mañana.
> 
> Ivy29



I'm affraid you are confusing two different things.

¿Sabéis de alguien que pudiera/pueda...?

The main verb is "saber" not "poder". 

"alguien que pudiera/pueda" is not an independent sentence.
See post #13 again.


----------



## vansix

in spane u may say it that way, but in uruguay it isn't wrong if u say "sabés de alguien que pueda..?"


----------



## javier8907

I think this thread can be really confusing for those who don't master the language -and may'be even for those (us?) who do. So I'm going to make a list of those which I consider to be correct at least as a startpoint, as I have the intention of adding and removing sentences if I get good arguments that I was wrong.

*1¿Sabe alguien quién podría ...?*

*2¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pueda ...?*

*3¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pudiera ...?* Correct, but used for speaking about the past (_Does anyone know of someone who could __-in the past, but not necessarily anymore...?_ or _Does anyone know of someone who could__ have ...?_), or expressing serious doubts that anyone knows such a person.

*4¿Conocéis/conocen a alguien que pueda ...?*

*5¿Conocéis/conocen a alguien que pudiera ...?* (the same as in sentence number 3.)

I consider, anyway, that "saber de" is much closer to English "know of".
*
6-¿Sabe alguien quién pudiera ...?*(Here "pudiera" works not as a subjunctive, but as a conditional (like "podría"), so "pueda" would be wrong here.

*7-¿Sabe alguien quién puede ...?*


----------



## geostan

javier8907 said:


> I think this thread can be really confusing for those who don't master the language -and may'be even for those (us?) who do. So I'm going to make a list of those which I consider to be correct at least as a startpoint, as I have the intention of adding and removing sentences if I get good arguments that I was wrong.
> 
> *1¿Sabe alguien quién podría ...?*
> 
> *2¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pueda ...?*
> 
> *3¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pudiera ...?* Correct, but used for speaking about the past (_Does anyone know of someone who could __-in the past, but not necessarily anymore...?_ or _Does anyone know of someone who could__ have ...?_), or expressing serious doubts that anyone knows such a person.
> 
> *4¿Conocéis/conocen a alguien que pueda ...?*
> 
> *5¿Conocéis/conocen a alguien que pudiera ...?* (the same as in sentence number 3.)
> 
> I consider, anyway, that "saber de" is much closer to English "know of".



I agree. The reason the first example accepts the conditional is that we are dealing with an indirect question. All the others have a relative clause dependent on an indefinite antecedent, hence, the subjunctive.


----------



## María Madrid

javier8907 said:


> *3¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pudiera ...?* Correct, but used for speaking about the past


No estoy de acuerdo en que se refiera al pasado salvo en el caso en que añadas "haber + participio", pero si tras pudiera pones otro verbo en infinitivo no veo la relación con el pasado por ningún lado. ¿Sabes de alguien que pueda arreglar esto? ¿Sabes de alguien que pudiera arreglar esto? En el primer caso creo que se puede arreglar, en el segundo se añade un matiz de duda mayor (como si la cosa no tenga fácil arreglo o no haya quien sepa arreglar cosas así) pero no veo ninguna referencia al pasado. Saludos,


----------



## geostan

María Madrid said:


> no veo ninguna referencia al pasado. Saludos,



Sí, pero la forma _pudiera_ puede considerarse el equivalente de un condicional.


----------



## María Madrid

geostan said:


> Sí, pero la forma _pudiera_ puede considerarse el equivalente de un condicional.


 Claro que se usa con ese sentido pero ese "que" requiere un subjuntivo. 

Mi respuesta era en relación con la afirmación de Javier que he copiado en mi mensaje anterior, tal como lo ha redactado me parece que da a entender que esa frase alude al pasado y ahí es donde discrepo totalmente. Saludos,


----------



## javier8907

María Madrid said:


> No estoy de acuerdo en que se refiera al pasado salvo en el caso en que añadas "haber + participio", pero si tras pudiera pones otro verbo en infinitivo no veo la relación con el pasado por ningún lado. ¿Sabes de alguien que pueda arreglar esto? ¿Sabes de alguien que pudiera arreglar esto? En el primer caso creo que se puede arreglar, en el segundo se añade un matiz de duda mayor (como si la cosa no tenga fácil arreglo o no haya quien sepa arreglar cosas así) pero no veo ninguna referencia al pasado. Saludos,



Pero no me leas las frases a medias .



> *3¿Sabéis/Saben de alguien que pudiera ...?* Correct, but used for speaking about the past (_Does anyone know of someone who could __-in the past, but not necessarily anymore...?_ or _Does anyone know of someone who could__ have ...?_), or expressing serious doubts that anyone knows such a person.



Digo que significa "alguien que pudiera en el pasado, pero tal vez ya no pueda", o como has dicho tú, que tenemos dudas. Igual debería cambiar el orden de estas dos cosas. Por si no has visto la posible alusión al pasado, te pongo un ejemplo:
_¿Sabes de alguien que pudiera correr 10 kilómetros con siete años?_

No había pensado en el uso de "pudiera" como condicional, voy a ponerla también.


----------



## María Madrid

No es que te lea las frases a medias es que la frase de tu ejemplo acababa en puntos suspensivos y con eso no veía yo la relación con el pasado. Saludos,


----------

